# Show off your tortoise!



## Cutva (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought it would be cool to see other peoples tortoises!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 23, 2013)

Very cute tortoise 
What breed do you have?

This is my Ibera Greek "Squirtle"


----------



## Cutva (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a Russian tortoise. Squirtle is adorable!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 23, 2013)

Your Russian is very adorable! I had my heart set on a russian tortoise. Hear they have great personalties, but financialy I settled with a greek which I hear have good personalities as well


----------



## quinnl (Dec 23, 2013)

This is Skipperdee


----------



## bigred (Dec 23, 2013)

Im sure you will get alot of response from this thread, Here is my first radiated Ive had him for quite awhile. He is soaking and drinking
View attachment 65218


----------



## lucky_tortoise (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's my tort, Lucky... Isn't he a poser[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




Here's Lucky's another photo, took it same day...sunbathing!!


----------



## Cutva (Dec 23, 2013)

Everyone has such cute tortoises!!


----------



## StuMac (Dec 23, 2013)

Peaches says hi!


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Peaches!


----------



## rhondak (Dec 24, 2013)

this is Boris, our Russian tort.


----------



## ben32hayt (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my baby Hermann's walking through the stream in my backyard.


----------



## milkandsam (Dec 24, 2013)

King of the hill... This is thor!


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is Apollo


----------



## kathyth (Dec 24, 2013)

Great thread!

Here are mine....










Redfoots
CDT
I. Greek

[CHRISTMAS TREE][CHRISTMAS TREE][CHRISTMAS TREE][CHRISTMAS TREE][CHRISTMAS TREE][CHRISTMAS TREE]


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 24, 2013)

lightning the Russian tortoise


----------



## danosaurous (Dec 24, 2013)

My 5 beautiful torts  

Redfoots- Zippy, Shelly, and Lola

Sulcata- Tater

Leopard- Leo


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far!!! You have such happy and healthy looking tortoises!





Om nom nom


----------



## DobbyRed (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my RF Dobby!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 24, 2013)

Here are some of my Tortoises.

Enjoy the Holiday.













Thank you for looking.


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 24, 2013)

So many beautiful torts on this thread!
Cuteness overload  :heart:


----------



## Peyton (Dec 24, 2013)

So here are my 2 baby Hermann's tortoise



The closer one is Calcuta the other one is sage


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Awwww....


----------



## bellamia (Dec 24, 2013)

tortellini


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sugar & Sapphire


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 24, 2013)

Just a few of the leopards around here...


----------



## KimC90 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is Dwight  he likes to snuggle in the bed after bath time


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my five little shelled friends.


----------



## guille24 (Dec 24, 2013)

my little ones !


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 25, 2013)

Praise the creator. So beautiful they are.


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Show off your tortoise!*



ben32hayt said:


> Here is my baby Hermann's walking through the stream in my backyard.



You have a STREAM in your backyard!?!


----------



## kezilulu (Dec 29, 2013)

I may have made him festive for the day... lol
xXx


----------



## Elohi (Dec 29, 2013)

My babies. Freckles, Beans, and Watson 



Beans 


Beans again



Watson





Freckles




And Lylah. 
Who might actually be a Lyle. LOLOL


----------



## kezilulu (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got Sheldon on Facebook, we'd love some tortoise friends if any of you have yours on Facebook? Look for Sheldon Hopland, I think he's the only person/tortoise with that name on there lol 
xXx


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 30, 2013)

kezilulu said:


> I've got Sheldon on Facebook, we'd love some tortoise friends if any of you have yours on Facebook? Look for Sheldon Hopland, I think he's the only person/tortoise with that name on there lol
> xXx



A profile or a page? I have both for mine. 
Here's my Russian tortoise Clarice:


And my new addition, my Hermann's baby (ten months):


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Dec 30, 2013)

Love these topics..
Russian. Rocky
Aldabra. Pete
2 of the four hatchlings
Sulcatas. Shy girl goliath and Hector


----------



## Elohi (Dec 30, 2013)

kezilulu said:


> I've got Sheldon on Facebook, we'd love some tortoise friends if any of you have yours on Facebook? Look for Sheldon Hopland, I think he's the only person/tortoise with that name on there lol
> xXx



Thanks for the like! I can't like Sheldon's page or friend him because The Leo Trio is a "community page" and not a personal page.


----------



## yumyum1803 (Dec 30, 2013)

Showing off ...


----------



## Cutva (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far keep posting!XP


----------



## rz1891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's Odd being Oddzilla!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcA5M0dMhDE


Here's Odd being Oddzilla!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcA5M0dMhDE[/video]


----------



## sulcata101 (Jan 1, 2014)

I love showing Cheerio off...


----------



## Kele7710 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hermann Stanley


----------



## Zamric (Jan 4, 2014)

Gaia







Eros






WalkingRock


----------



## Rosiek15 (Jan 4, 2014)

My two red foots! Jethra and tswift (tortoise swift)


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 4, 2014)

Shellvester the tiny giant.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 4, 2014)

Two of my Radiated tortoise. Very lovely.




This is the new one we got yesterday.




It weight 1090 g.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's one of the last photos of Steve in his old glass tank before we moved him to his new, larger enclosure. I decided to give him some flowers as a "pre-flight meal."


----------



## DobbyRed (Jan 6, 2014)

Dobby taking a warm bath!!




Starting to look the new modification on her habitat!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 6, 2014)

I know, I know, I know!!!!

This is not tortoise but I just want to show you all how comfort he is..............


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 7, 2014)

7 leopards a soakin'


----------



## jennanne (Jan 7, 2014)

Peanut just eating some wax worms and chillin on my lap


----------



## Carol S (Jan 7, 2014)

rz1891 said:


> Here's Odd being Oddzilla!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcA5M0dMhDE
> 
> ...





I love your video!


----------



## bradtato (Jan 7, 2014)

Napping in the middle of dinner time.


----------



## TiyahLove (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's my little rescue at his old home



Heres little Olive



Tiger with breakfast still stuck to him


----------



## mcory (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is my baby ... Penelope


----------



## kellychipoos (Jan 8, 2014)

my red foot, sarge


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 8, 2014)

Few more picture of two baby Leo GPP.


----------

